# Needle biopsy of the thryoid



## angeleyzs86 (Oct 21, 2009)

What is the proper way to code a "needle" biopsy of the thyroid?  The report does not specify whether it is FNA or core.


----------



## acvill (Oct 21, 2009)

Diagnostic procedure codes
Management begins with diagnosis. The appropriate CPT codes for diagnostic procedures of the thyroid are:
•10021, fine-needle aspiration without imaging.
•10022, fine-needle aspiration with image guidance. (Submit with the appropriate imaging code.)
•60100, percutaneous core-needle biopsy.
If you don't have whole information ask physician what kind of procedure he make.


----------

